# great clinic at the dojang the other night



## rustyself (Nov 4, 2007)

KJN Master J. John St. James, the founder of the Atlantic Pacific Tang Soo Do Federation was our guest at this clinic.
He started out teaching the meaning of mudo, and we then did forms.  He then made the bridge between traditional training and progressive training.  In other words, we started looking at the movements of the forms and he explained the bunkai of certain moves, as he interperets them, to use in self defense situations.
this really helped, because we have a new dojang with alot of people who are just starting out in the art.  we also went over alot of mudo protocol.
with myself being very new to this organization (coming from WTSDA), it was a great way to see for myself how proficient Master St. James is.  i was impressed, to say the least.
it was a great clinic, and i learned alot.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm assuming that Mudo = Moo Do.  I would be curious to hear his interpretation.  Would you mind sharing his thoughts on the subject?


----------

